# Short Duration on Search's Done Here



## walking dude (Sep 18, 2008)

why is it, when i do a search, like i am on learning on shoulders, before i ask questions, last just a few minutes. the search i did was 7 pages long, and it takes awhile to read all the posts. Its the same way, when i post a search that i did for a new member, and then post the search link?  They used to last a HECK of a lot longer than they have here in the last several months?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 18, 2008)

It's possible that the database was rebuilt, this filtering out un-needed stuff and reorganizing would speed up any search. That's one possiblity. I hope I understood you correctly.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 18, 2008)

i don't think so rich.........what i am talking about, i did a search on shoulders.......went to the last page, and starting reading forward.......after bout 20 minutes or so, after i finished reading one thread, and hit the back button to got up the list, the search was gone......all the pages that is, so i had to re-research the topic.  Like when a new member whats info on, say, smoking whitefish, i do the search, the search comes up with either several threads, or even pages........i post this in the new members thread as a reply. If he doesn't get to my reply soon enuff, and clicks on the link i posted, it comes up as, "Sorry, no matches found", type of thing..........


----------



## pitrow (Sep 18, 2008)

from a hardware/software standpoint, a search is very cpu intensive, as the server needs to search through the database to locate all the terms you're searching for. This can slow down performance for all the other users, depending on how heavily the site is being used, and what the other loads on the server are. 

A stored search, is much less cpu intensive, but it takes up a lot of disk space and/or memory to store it.

So it's kind of a trade off of one or the other. The powers that be probably decided that it was better to have shorter durations for storing the searches and changed the settings.


----------



## flash (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe it figures you should finally know what your doing after reading one page worth of post WD


----------



## walking dude (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah flash.........after 2 pages werth......i kinda fingered it out........

went to wal-mart just abit ago (yeah i know, some of you dn't like their meats), but they had a NICE picnic, but i called fareway, and they said they had shoulders.........so went to fareway..........guess they don't know the diff between a shoulder and a butt...........idiots..........so came home with nada..........story of my life


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 18, 2008)

They retooled, removed all your senseless babble and voila.....shorter searches. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Picnics are pretty goo too!!


----------



## short one (Sep 19, 2008)

bbq bubba;262355 said:
			
		

> They retooled, removed all your senseless babble and voila.....shorter searches.


----------

